# Dobok sizing??



## android (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone give me an idea, of how on earth to determine the correct size of a dobok when looking online.   seems pretty confusing to me
Maybe i need to go to a specialist shop and try one on

thanks
Andy


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 5, 2015)

Most every place I've ordered from will have a size chart... where are you shopping?


----------



## Jaeimseu (Feb 5, 2015)

I believe they're sized according to height. A size 5 is 180cm (I believe). The other sizes go up or down 10 cm at a time. 180cm is about 6ft.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Feb 5, 2015)

MFGRS sizes run differently. If there is no size chart you can try and call the mfgr or supplier. Barring that you need to find someone with the sam brand and compare your physical size.


----------



## android (Feb 5, 2015)

ah right
im looking at the Adidas wtf dobok
im around 5' 9"
will have to try and work iyt out


----------



## TrueJim (Feb 5, 2015)

From this webpage:    Dobok - Taekwondo Wiki    (the table looks better on the actual wikia webpage, but I've pasted it here too)



Some manufacturers sell uniforms in sizes based on your height in centimeters. Other manufacturers use a sizing system that goes from triple-zero (000) to 7, based on your height and weight. Generally, it's easier to shorten the sleeves and slacks than it is to take the waistline in, so as a rule-of-thumb it's probably smart to focus on your weight rather than your height when selecting your size, and then tailor the arms and legs as needed.

Slacks should be tailored to come to about the ankle-bone. Slacks that are too-long will catch on the floor. When it doubt, it's better to be too-short than too-long. Arms should come to about the wrist-bone.

Dobok Sizing Chart
*Size* *Height cm* *Weight kg* *Waist cm* *Height ft* *Weight lbs* *Waist in*
000 104-116 16 kg 46-68 3'5" - 3'10" 35 lbs 18" - 27"
00 114-127 23 kg 50-74 3'9" - 4'2" 51 lbs 20" - 29"
0 124-136 32 kg 56-82 4'1" - 4'6" 71 lbs 22" - 32"
1 134-148 41 kg 64-92 4'5" - 4'10" 90 lbs 25" - 36"
2 145-158 54 kg 70-100 4'9" - 5'2" 119 lbs 28" - 39"
3 155-166 68 kg 76-106 5'1" - 5'5" 150 lbs 30" - 42"
4 165-179 77 kg 80-114 5'5" - 5'10" 170 lbs 31" - 45"
5 175-188 86 kg 84-122 5'9" - 6'2" 190 lbs 33" - 48"
6 185-199 100 kg 90-128 6'1" - 6'6" 220 lbs 35" - 50"
7 195-207 109 kg 96-134 6'5"-6'11" 240 lbs 38" - 53"


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 5, 2015)

I think gi/dobok sizing is a chance for us guys to experience what women go through all the time with regular clothing. Trying to capture a 3-dimensional shape in size with a single number makes no sense. The size charts never work for me because my weight puts me two sizes smaller than my height calls for. I get to choose between too short and too baggy.


----------



## android (Feb 5, 2015)

as i newbie , i find the sizing VERY confusing,

is it about my height?   weight, wiast size - inside leg,  Religion/........


----------



## Gnarlie (Feb 5, 2015)

Android, I am 6'1" and that makes me a 6/200cm in the new Adidas range. I bought one last week and it fits fine. A 5/190 fits too, but not to my comfort. I would suggest a 5 for you....


----------



## TrueJim (Feb 5, 2015)

android said:


> as i newbie , i find the sizing VERY confusing,
> 
> is it about my height?   weight, wiast size - inside leg,  Religion/........



Personally, I go with weight/waist so that my uniform will fit around my *cough* _rotund_ middle, then I take my uniform to the local Dry Cleaner who also does alterations, and have them hem the cuffs to shorten the arms/legs to the right length for me.


----------



## android (Feb 5, 2015)

Gnarlie said:


> Android, I am 6'1" and that makes me a 6/200cm in the new Adidas range. I bought one last week and it fits fine. A 5/190 fits too, but not to my comfort. I would suggest a 5 for you....


 Excellent,  i imagine a 5/190 should do it then
I really like the Adidas ones,   are they quite lightweight?
TShirt and thin trousers last night, and i was red faced and sweating buckets
kept thinking " how much hotter will i be in the uniform"

im assuming i wont need to buy one, until a Grading?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 5, 2015)

TrueJim said:


> Personally, I go with weight/waist so that my uniform will fit around my *cough* _rotund_ middle, then I take my uniform to the local Dry Cleaner who also does alterations, and have them hem the cuffs to shorten the arms/legs to the right length for me.


Unfortunately, that doesn't work as well for those of us who have the opposite problem. I just accept the baggy fit.


----------



## Gnarlie (Feb 5, 2015)

android said:


> Excellent,  i imagine a 5/190 should do it then
> I really like the Adidas ones,   are they quite lightweight?
> TShirt and thin trousers last night, and i was red faced and sweating buckets
> kept thinking " how much hotter will i be in the uniform"
> ...


The Adidas Champion 2 is relatively light, the newer one I just bought is a bit heavier but is ribbed to wick the sweat away from your body. I'm skinny but I have to go for the big sizes for my height. There is a LOT of room for someone of a less sinewy build.


----------



## android (Feb 5, 2015)

yea - pretty skinny meself,   not as tall as you -   i imagine any of these will be baggy on me !!!

adidas WTF Taekwondo Club Uniform - White Collar with Stripes by LUVTKD
this is the one i like


----------



## WaterGal (Feb 5, 2015)

Adidas makes one with mesh inserts, which - while I haven't tried it - I imagine is very lightweight and breathable.  Expensive, though.

FWIW, I'm 5'6" and wear a size 3 in the Adidas club line.  I used to wear a 4 and the pants legs were a bit too long, but I was heavier then and the 3 pants would've been too snug.  My fiance is 5'11" and wears a 6, which is a bit long but 5 is too snug in the thigh and shoulders.  So you could probably go 4 or 5 depending on your other dimensions.  That's probably not very helpful, though, haha.


----------

